# Audio Lieder in MP3 umwandeln



## Steffen1988 (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine CD bekommen von einem DJ. Es handelt sich um eine Audio CD. Also alle dateien sind 1 KB groß. Wie kann ich diese Lieder mit einer sehr guten Qualität in MP3 umwandeln? Welchs Programm gibts dafür?

Danke im Vorraus

lg
Steffen


----------



## Ketchup33 (27. August 2008)

Steffen1988 am 27.08.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine CD bekommen von einem DJ. Es handelt sich um eine Audio CD. Also alle dateien sind 1 KB groß. Wie kann ich diese Lieder mit einer sehr guten Qualität in MP3 umwandeln? Welchs Programm gibts dafür?
> 
> ...



Also die einfachste Variante ist:

1. CD einlegen
2. Media Player starten
3. unter "Extras" -> "Optionen" -> "Musik kopieren" das Format auf mp3 stellen und die Kovertierungsrate auf die von Dir gewünschte Qualität stellen
4. den gewünschten Zielordner auswählen
5. im Player den Reiter "Von Medium kopieren" wählen
6. die gewünschten Tracks auswählen
7. "Musik kopieren" anklicken (auf der blauen Leiste etwas weiter rechts)

bye, Thomas


----------



## skicu (27. August 2008)

Du brauchst den Lame Encoder und Exact Audio Copy.
Probier damit am besten ein wenig rum, ansonsten sieh dir mal ein paar EAC Tutorials an.


----------



## AurionKratos (27. August 2008)

CDex ist auch ganz gut, zudem einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## Vordack (27. August 2008)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Audiograbber-1.83-SE_12999215.html

Hinweis: 

 Um MP3-Dateien erzeugen zu können, müssen Sie zusätzlich das LAME Plug-in installieren, welches den LAME-Codec für Audigrabber praktischerweise gleich mit einrichtet.
http://www.heinzle.co.at/site/audiograbber.php

Benutze ich seit Jahren, ist genial.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. August 2008)

Vordack am 27.08.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Audiograbber-1.83-SE_12999215.html
> 
> Hinweis:
> 
> ...



Dito. Schnörkelloses, schnell zu bedienendes Programm, sehr praktisch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Steffen1988 (27. August 2008)

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei euch! Super Support hier im Software Forum. Hat alles super geklappt!

Danke nochmal!

Steffen


----------



## Vordack (27. August 2008)

Steffen1988 am 27.08.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei euch! Super Support hier im Software Forum. Hat alles super geklappt!
> 
> Danke nochmal!
> 
> Steffen



Hier hängen ja auch die Boons ab die am Tag nichts anderes tun als zu surfen und zu daddeln


----------

